# Magnetic signs stuck to truck



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I generally use my white pickup for working, and my red one on the weekends, but a couple weeks ago, I used the red one to deliver some mulch, so I slapped my magnetic signs on it. I've used these signs before, with no problems. Until now.
I left my signs on the truck for 2 or 3 weeks, during very hot weather. Now they won't come off! I can lift a corner, but no further. I've even tried the pressure washer, at the car wash, and a plastic scraper. A small piece of paint came off, while trying to get the sign off.
Anyone ever have this happen before?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Had this happen when I left the magnet on the black dump trailer for months. Took some chunks out of the magnet when I finally decided to yank it off. It still works and sticks well to the DRW.

I had two magnets blow off in the Winter time though. If I were to do it again would go with vynil on the windows.

Try a hair dryer???


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

New one to me. BTW, contrary to popular opinion, my magnetic sign dealer said to remove the signs from the MIDDLE, not the corners. That was news to me too.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had them stick a little bit but never like what you're talking about, it sounds like they've bonded to the paint. It gets plenty hot here too, like 120* in the time it takes to hit a Port-O-Let.

Is the paint new? Do you wax your trucks?

I'd go back to the sign guys and see if they have some tricks. Maybe you just need to heat them up again with a hair dryer or heatgun.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Maybe you just need to heat them up again with a hair dryer or heatgun.


That would be my suggestion as well, that or maybe park it in the sun for a few hours.....then give it a pull. :shutup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> New one to me. BTW, contrary to popular opinion, my magnetic sign dealer said to remove the signs from the MIDDLE, not the corners. That was news to me too.


X2 and you are suppose to apply a heavy coat of wax to the door to prevent the magnet from sticking like yours has.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yup, had it happen. Both side stuck after I left them on for a few weeks without removing them. I peeled one of them off with a putty knife and it came off in chunks. The other I left on for quite a while until I bought a new truck. Had to turn the old one in for trade, just peeled it off with no regard, came off without much struggle, unlike the other one.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I had used a carnuba wax product(Beats-Um-All) about 6 months ago. I was fixing to wax it again, that's why i was gonna remove the signs. 
I tried on a hot day, and on a cold day.
A sign maker has recommended trying a hair dryer on another hot day.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

*fishing line or dental floss*

Along with a hair dryer or heat gun (not to hot) on the settings, start at the corner that you didn't damage already attempting to remove and once its warm enough to remove it get the fishing line or dental floss and work it into the corner pulling tightly on the line between your hands(you might need some more hands) :clap:to help peel away the sign(s)...if you have any residue left just over remove that with either WD-40 or Goo-Gone and you're good-to-go. Ready for waxin' (in the shade) of course.

Good Luck Crawdad


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

You also have to take them off every two weeks and wash the back side of the magnet and the truck. Guess metal can collect behind the magnet and rust the paint/truck. 

Vinyl decals on the windows are the way to go.


----------



## buletbob (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's an Idea! I'm thinking if the heat made it stick in the first place would the heat make it more stickier using a dryer or heat gun ???? . What if you rubbed dry ice over it. Just a suggestion. I would hate to ruin the finish on my truck. 
what do you all think????


----------



## Mardi (Feb 7, 2006)

*Door magnets care instructions*

Attached is the care instructions for door magnets. They should NEVER be left on for long periods of time without cleaning them and the surface they are attached to. 

As far as removal of "baked on" ones, above suggestions are valid, use a hard plastic tool to lift one corner after heating them and either continue in the same manner or use dental floss to remove them. Paint should not peel if it is factory paint.

And yes, keep at least the magnet area waxed.


----------



## esigns (Jun 3, 2009)

this may be a late response, but I thought to post anyway, in case if anyone have a same problem.

Tips on using magnetic sigsn:

1. Signs shall be taken off every day and cleaned with warm water, as well as surface of the vehicle.

2. Magnets shall never be put on wet, unclean or freshly painted \ buffed vehicle

3. It is the best to take off signs for at least 1 full day a week to let the car paint under the signs equally faid with the rest of the vehicle.

Now, to adress OP issue: it is best to warm up stuck signs with a hot air heat gun (no propane and no flame) and then signs are very hot try to peel them off.

More details about magnetic sign care and usage can be found at esigns.com/magnetic-signs

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I finally took the signs off, sometime back in '08, using a heat gun and a plastic spatula. They came off in small pieces, it was a real PITA. It took the clearcoat too.

Freekin signs...


----------

